# Elite Archery Sold



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Elite Archery sold to Elite Outdoors

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

IMMEDIATE RELEASE


Rochester, NY; The newly formed Elite Outdoors, LLC. has purchased the assets of Elite Archery from the College Place, Washington based J2 Archery. Elite Outdoors, LLC will maintain its current manufacturing partnerships with J2 Archery and Grace Engineering to continue producing the finest quality bows in the archery industry.

Elite Outdoors, LLC will be lead by Peter Crawford as president of the company. Peter has worked in the archery industry for nearly a decade, most recently as the National Sales Manager at G5 Outdoors. Garret Armstrong, formerly the Brand Manager of G5 Outdoors, will head up the marketing department as the Vice President of Sales and Marketing. Maggie Armstrong, Denny Sharrone and Missy Sharrone also join the Elite Outdoors team; each bringing years of hunting and archery industry experience.
Existing Elite Archery employees, Kristin Cole and Greg Taylor, will be working with Elite Outdoors and continue to service the Elite customer base.
The original designer of Elite Archery bows and the inventor of the patent pending twin track binary cam system will continue working with the new Elite Outdoors, LLC to bring cutting edge technology and high performance bows in the future.

We look forward to focusing on the current dealers and providing excellent customer service not only to the Elite dealers, but also to the end consumers, stated Crawford.
 The current Elite bows are fantastic, stand alone products and we will make sure the entire world knows about it through an extensive marketing strategy and competitive sales, said Garret Armstrong.
The Elite line includes four bows; the GT 500, Z28, XLR and Cuda, ranging from 23 to 31 inch draw lengths and 30 lb. to 90 lb. peak weights.
The Elite line will only be sold in dealer pro shops and will not be available for online purchase, through distributors or at large retail chain stores. Elite Outdoors will make its first appearance at the annual Archery Trade Association show this week in Indianapolis, Indiana at booth number 3245.


For more information on Elite Outdoors please contact the College Place office at 877-503-5483 or visit www.elitearchery.com. Media questions can be directed to Maggie Armstrong at [email protected]
The new headquarters for Elite Outdoors will be moving to Rochester, New York within the coming weeks. All contact information will stay the same.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I think this is good news and should only make Elite that much better. Personaly, I think they already make some of the finest bows on the market. Their exposure and dealer network will only continue to grow. Good for them.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Swamp Monster said:


> I think this is good news and should only make Elite that much better. Personaly, I think they already make some of the finest bows on the market. Their exposure and dealer network will only continue to grow. Good for them.


I tend to agree. The weakest part of Elite was their management. This should certainly be an upgrade.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Michihunter said:


> I tend to agree. The weakest part of Elite was their management. This should certainly be an upgrade.


That and it should allow them the needed resources to market their product outside of their own forum and Archery Talk. I would bet 90% of their sales are due to word of mouth from Archery Talk. Hopefully it will also be the end of their legal troubles


The archery industry is one big soap opera it seems. Kind of Ironic that those associated with G5 went to Elite, after G5 had legal trouble with Ross which Bowtech recently purchased.  :lol: As the world turns! I'm sure it's just happenstance, but funny non the less!


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Swamp Monster said:


> That and it should allow them the needed resources to market their product outside of their own forum and Archery Talk. I would bet 90% of their sales are due to word of mouth from Archery Talk. Hopefully it will also be the end of their legal troubles
> 
> 
> The archery industry is one big soap opera it seems. Kind of Ironic that those associated with G5 went to Elite, after G5 had legal trouble with Ross which Bowtech recently purchased.  :lol: As the world turns! I'm sure it's just happenstance, but funny non the less!


Like sands through the hourglass.............:lol::lol:


----------



## swoosh (Sep 29, 2006)

SOB I own a Ross and Elite, I better not put them in the case together:lol:


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

swoosh said:


> SOB I own a Ross and Elite, I better not put them in the case together:lol:


You afraid they might make some Quests?:lol::lol:


----------



## hartofthethumb (Apr 11, 2008)

Since I traded my dren. for a gto in october-huge upgrade by the way- I have become a huge elite fan! I think this could be great for them, they already have the caliber of bows to compete at the top of the chain, so hopefully this sale will only excellerate their rise. I just hope their customer service remains what it is today. 

just FYI on their service: 
I got my bow used(traded for it) and it had an aftermarket slide on it, I called wanting to purchase a stock slide, they sent one to me free of charge. Then it was dry-fired a few weeks later, I called elite wanting to buy new cams after the dry-fire. They asked what happened, I told them it was dry-fired, they refused to SELL me cams, instead they SENT THEM TO ME FREE OF CHARGE along with new axles, e-clips, draw-stops, limb pivot supports(or whatever they're called) and a ton of spacers in all different sizes so I could find the best fit for my particular set of limbs. All I had to do was return the old cams to them. This along with the quality and smoothness of this bow have made me a bit of a nut for elite, and I can't wait to see what the come out with next.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Michihunter said:


> I tend to agree. The weakest part of Elite was their management. This should certainly be an upgrade.


And that's the only job they had to do other than design:lol:

News flash...the G5 boys have been building the Elites for quite some time


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Hey Swoosh- This is what you get when you put an Elite and a Ross together(the one on the right)-


----------

